# возмущение показанным



## jinxnao

Израиль выразил  возмущение показанным в Турции антисемитским телесериалом. 
Here Israil express what? If it is возмущение so it says afterwards  показанным в Турции .. So who express what ....


----------



## Awwal12

That's not a very literate phrase, I must warn you; probably it's a lame calque from some English original.
The meaning is "Israel expressed indignation with an anti-Semitic serial broadcasted in Turkey", I suppose.
Then, the correct Russian variant would be "Израиль выразил возмущение *в связи с* показанным в Турции антисемитским телесериалом."


----------



## jinxnao

Excuse me, it is from BBC news in Russian...


----------



## Awwal12

So they just translated it in a bit incorrect way. That phrase obviously can be understood as "Israel expressed indignation broadcasting an anti-Semitic serial in Turkey".


----------



## jinxnao

You are completely right , drug moi...


----------



## polysonic

Sorry, but I wouldn't say this phrase is illiterate. The expression "выразить возмущение" needs the Istructive case like it does the verb  возмущаться.

The examples:
http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search....&sem2=&flags2=&sem-mod2=sem&sem-mod2=sem2&p=6


----------



## Orlin

polysonic said:


> Sorry, but I wouldn't say this phrase is illiterate. The expression "выразить возмущение" needs the Istructive caselike it does the verb возмущаться.
> 
> The examples:
> http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search....&sem2=&flags2=&sem-mod2=sem&sem-mod2=sem2&p=6


 
What is Istructive case?


----------



## polysonic

> What is Istructive case?


Творительный падеж
Instrumentalis
mmm there was a mistake, iNstructive case I meant. I don't know the English term for it.


----------



## dec-sev

polysonic said:


> I don't know the English term for it.


 Instrumental.


----------



## Awwal12

> What is Istructive case?


To be frank, I do not know. ) I just suppose that *polysonic* meant the instrumental case.


> Sorry, but I wouldn't say this phrase is illiterate. The expression "выразить возмущение" needs the Istructive case like it does the verb возмущаться.


Well, maybe it is not really illiterate, but it is surely lame. In the phrase "выразить возмущение +obj.(instr)" it is always totally unclear, does the object refers to "возмущение" or to "выразить". Obviously, such equivocal constructions are never welcome.


----------



## dec-sev

polysonic said:


> Sorry, but I wouldn't say this phrase is illiterate. The expression "выразить возмущение" needs the Istructive case like it does the verb  возмущаться.


 Ну так "телесериал" и стоит в творительном падеже. Вопрос в том, можно ли говорить без "в связи"
_Я возмущён твоим поведением_ 
_Я выразил возмущение твоим поведением._ Не уверен.


----------



## polysonic

Well, I just don't want people to think that it is grammatically uncorrect. It is correct, but not beautiful, actually.


----------



## polysonic

> _Я выразил возмущение твоим поведением._ Не уверен.



But it is *really *used in literature. Look at the examples in that link.


----------



## polysonic

About Instructive case:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instructive_case


----------



## Awwal12

> But it is really used in literature.


Sorry, but:
1. Not all of your examples refer to "*выразить* возмущение чем-л.".
2. I hardly could find exactly this expression in a classical literature (naturally, since it avoids such a formal constructions at all).


> About Instructive case:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instructive_case


I'm afraid that in Russian it still does not exist.


----------



## polysonic

> Sorry, but:
> 1. Not all of your examples refer to "*выразить* возмущение  чем-л.".
> 2. I hardly could find exactly this expression in a classical  literature (naturally, since it avoids such a formal constructions at  all).



1. Yes, of course, because I was looking for a word возмущение + творительный падеж. I never said that возмущение uses only with a verb выразить. I just want to show you that there *are* examples of using this exression in literature. And here they *are.* 
2. You have already said that this expression is not common for classical literature. So why do you need it then in classical literature? We are discussing the example from news, the examples I gave are also not from fiction, but from... popular science literature.


----------



## polysonic

> About Instructive case:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instructive_case                                 I'm afraid that in Russian it still does not exist.


It exists. The meaning of Instructive case is expressed by Творительным падежом. Творительный падеж also expresses a lot of other meanings. Instructive case in Finnish or Estonian has _instrumental_ meaning. So, I don't see any difference how to *call* it - Instrumental or Instructive.   We used the term _Instructive_ at our lessons at University referring to Russian case, that's why I've used it here. Many terms, but idea is common.


----------



## polysonic

Well, new search "выражать+возмущение":

http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search....mm2=&sem2=&flags2=&sem-mod2=sem&sem-mod2=sem2

The examples from the modern texts and from a bit old texts.


----------



## Awwal12

> It exists. The meaning of Instructive case is expressed by Творительным падежом. ... So, I don't see any difference how to call it - Instrumental or Instructive.


If the meaning of instructive case is always expressed with the instrumental case (with its own affixes and additional meanings), it means that instructive case just does not exist. More than 20 cases exist in different languages - but all of their meanings are expressed with 6 basic Russian cases. At the best, 3 additional cases can be found (locative "в снегу", ablative "из лесу", - they differ from the dative in a stress position, - and partitive=second genitive "выпить чаю"). But anyway the instructive isn't one of them.


> Well, new search "выражать+возмущение"


It is still incorrect (look at ##11, 21, 25...), but the dates of texts speak for themselves anyway.

P.S.:


> We are discussing the example from news, the examples I gave are also not from fiction, but from... popular science literature.


No, thanks.  There are even worse, plain mistakes in the modern literature and especially (!) in news.


----------



## polysonic

> It is still incorrect (look at ##11, 21, 25...), but the dates of texts  speak for themselves anyway.



What is incorrect?


----------



## Awwal12

polysonic said:


> What is incorrect?


Dammit.
11.  "_...выразить возмущение?_" There is no argument in the instrumental case.
21. "_...чтобы выразить возмущение по поводу..._" All the same. By the way, "по поводу" may be even better than "в связи с". 
23. "_...и выражая возмущение._" All the same.
25. "_...выражало возмущение._" All the same.

P.S.: We are discussing the entire phrase "выражать возмущение +instr.", not its separate parts, of course.


----------



## polysonic

> If the meaning of instructive case is always expressed with the  instrumental case (with its own affixes and additional meanings), it  means that instructive case just does not exist. More than 20 cases  exist in different languages - but all of their meanings are expressed  with 6 basic Russian cases. At the best, 3 additional cases can be found  (locative "в снегу", ablative "из лесу", - they differ from the dative  in a stress position, - and partitive=second genitive "выпить чаю"). But  anyway the instructive isn't one of them.



Thank you for very interesting information about cases. I didn't know it. 
What are you arguing about? We just discuss творительный падеж and how to translate this term to English. Instrumental is OK, if you worry about it, but not a problem to call it _instructive. _It doesn't contradict with the sense of the case, no one term can express all the meaning, but it is just the term. Besides, I heard it in use. So, why not?


----------



## polysonic

> Dammit.
> 11.  "_...выразить возмущение?_" There is no argument in the  instrumental case.
> 21. "_...чтобы выразить возмущение по поводу..._" All the same. By  the way, "по поводу" may be even better than "в связи с".
> 23. "_...и выражая возмущение._" All the same.
> 25. "_...выражало возмущение._" All the same.



And what? What do you want to say?


----------



## Awwal12

> And what? What do you want to say?


Look at my postscript. By the way, it is not very good to post several messages successively; better edit the first one if necessary, as I do. )


> What are you arguing about? We just discuss творительный падеж and how to translate this term to English. Instrumental is OK, if you worry about it, but not a problem to call it instructive.


There are two stable terms in linguistics: "instrumental case" and "instructive case". Instrumental case usually has much more wide meaning. The Russian "творительный падеж" is always classified as "an instrumental case" by English-speaking linguists. Sorry, but to put it mildly, I don't see any need to re-translate it.


----------



## polysonic

> No, thanks.  There are even worse, plain  mistakes in the modern literature and especially (!) in news.


Well,which source of information will prove you that something is true or not?

- These examples were taken not from Google and Yandex, they were taken from Russian National Corpus. The materials from this source are used by many linguists to get *statistic* data about Russian language. You can read at the site, which kind of literature The Corpus uses
- По-русски, простите. Вам не нравятся современные газеты и журналы, хотя у них есть редакторы, и, вообще говоря, не стоит валить все в одну кучу. Но по этой ссылке можно найти примеры и из советской литературы 1950-1960 гг. В.Обручев, Вересаев, Леонов. Это все околохудожественная литература, воспоминания, немного научно-популярных источников. Если Вы не верите советской цензуре и редакторской правке, то чему предлагаете верить?



> P.S.: We are discussing the entire phrase "выражать возмущение +instr.",  not its separate parts, of course.


And I still don't understand what is the problem.
I don't see nothing that contradicts my first state.


----------



## Awwal12

По поводу "советской редакторской правки", в частности, очень метко писала Нора Галь ("Слово живое и мёртвое", рекомендую любому переводчику). То плачевное состояние русского языка, которое мы сейчас наблюдаем, зарождалось как раз в советские времена.


> то чему предлагаете верить?


Разумеется, классикам конца XIX - начала XX века. А также словарям, справочникам и признанным специалистам-филологам.  По крайней мере, пока речь идёт о литературном языке.


> And I still don't understand what is the problem.


The problem is in unacceptable equivocality of the phrase (let alone that it sounds clumsy).


----------



## polysonic

> Разумеется, классикам конца xix - начала xx века. А также словарям,  справочникам и признанным специалистам-филологам.  По крайней мере, пока речь  идёт о литературном языке.


Ну так найдите же в справочнике, в словаре информацию о том, что так НЕЛЬЗЯ говорить. Я привожу ссылки на источники и доказываю свои слова реальными фактами из языка. Докажите и Вы! А так голословно каждый может все что угодно сказать.



> the problem is in unacceptable equivocality of the phrase (let alone  that it sounds clumsy).


Вообще-то мне казалось, что речь шла о выборке примеров, которую вы назвали некорректной. Я не понимаю почему.

По поводу фразы в заголовке и ее двусмысленности замечу, что в приведенных примерах во *всех (!) *случаях дополнение в творительном падеже относится к слову _возмущение_ - это видно по смыслу. Так, может быть, и нет этой двусмысленности в таком контексте?


----------



## Orlin

Я тоже думаю, что нет необходимости искать другой вариант перевода "творительный падеж", потому что instrumental (от латинского instrumentalis) общепринятый термин в лингвистике по отношении к славянским языкам - например, в сербском (также хорватском и босненском) языке, которым я тоже владею, творительный падеж называется instrumental. Мне кажется, что такое название творительного падежа используется и в других славянских языках, но не полностью уверен.


----------



## polysonic

Я просто считаю, что имела право употребить этот термин, хоть он и не общепринятый... в определенных кругах.  Он не противоречит смыслу. Также, на мой взгляд, как где-то принято сказать Converb, а где-то говорят Gerund. Понятия разные, кое-где пересекаются, но иногда можно употребить одно вместо другого. Не знаю, по-моему, совершенно не повод для развернутой дискуссии.


----------



## Awwal12

> Ну так найдите же в справочнике, в словаре информацию о том, что так НЕЛЬЗЯ говорить. Я привожу ссылки на источники и доказываю свои слова реальными фактами из языка.


1. Простите, но отсутствие некорректной фразы в справочниках само по себе не доказывает ничего. Справочники очень редко, лишь в случае распространенных ошибок указывают, как нельзя говорить; они обыкновенно указывают, как надо говорить.
2. Я вообще нигде не утверждал, что "так нельзя говорить". Я лишь указал, что эта фраза неправильная - некорректная с точки зрения стилистики и, очевидно, семантики. Для сравнения, возьмём следующее предложение:
"Этот дом, построенный десять лет назад, не был осмотрен нами, не являясь чем-то примечательным."
Грамматически и синтаксически оно на 100% корректно, но все же у филолога (да и просто у образованного человека), если он не дай Бог это услышит, уши завянут и отвалятся. Причём от рассматриваемой фразы оно выгодно отличается тем, что не содержит никакой двусмысленности. Двусмысленность же в формальном языке (к которому как раз относится сия замечательная фраза "выразить возмущение чем-л.") по определению недопустима.

P.s.: А этот оборот, пусть потенциально, двусмысленность создает. Как прикажете понимать фразу "он выразил возмущение прерыванием докладчика", или "я сам выразил возмущение своей речью"?


----------



## bravo7

Awwal12 said:


> Then, the correct Russian variant would be "Израиль выразил возмущение *в связи с* показанным в Турции антисемитским телесериалом."


Against Нора Галь and XIX-th century classic Russian you convert the bureaucratic set "выразил возмущение" into the double bureaucratic "выразил возмущение в связи". Just "возмущён" would be better anyway.


----------



## Awwal12

> Against Нора Галь and XIX-th century classic Russian you convert the bureaucratic set "выразил возмущение" into the double bureaucratic "выразил возмущение в связи". Just "возмущён" would be better anyway.


None stylistic rule can be applied out of context! This example is not a fiction, not an everyday talk - it is news, with their very formal, official style, and hence all formal figures would be appropriate there.


----------

